

How the No-Glasses-Required 3d on the Nintendo 3DS works - e1ven
http://www.kombo.com/features/How_the_3DS_Works/

======
zach
Looking forward to seeing it on a future iPhone with an extra camera for 3D
FaceTime calls.

------
pontifier
The 3d is wrong... he's ruining it for people who will think they are seeing
3d by crossing their eyes. The 3d he shows is parallel view.

Someone trying to see what he shows will be disenchanted with the 3d
experience. They will think they can't see 3d. I wish I could go into the
internet and punch this guy. I love 3d things and this guy ruins them.

